# Filtro crossover para subwoofer



## dieg0_armand0 (Ago 16, 2006)

El pedido q les hago es por q tengo un amplificador de 50 watts y quisiera conseguir un filtro para utilizarlo


por favor lo nencesito con urgencia pues mi equipo de sonido se lo llevaron mis padres


----------



## nactronik (Ago 16, 2006)

hola..
fijate http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm
espero haberte ayudado saludossss


----------



## nactronik (Ago 16, 2006)

fijaate que hay otro me parece que esta mejor
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema28.html


----------



## dieg0_armand0 (Ago 17, 2006)

pues yo qusiera q pongan su circuito impreso

para poder imprimir de frente


----------



## erc153 (Nov 16, 2006)

yo arme el de pablin pero no lo puedo hacer andar, vos armaste alguno de esto dos el de electronica facil esta recomendado en varias apginas


----------



## Zdrake (Nov 16, 2006)

Aqui te va este que me paso Luciperro. Es activo, con potenciometro de volumen, tono y corte de frecuencia regulable con potenciometro cuadruple. Creo que va desde los 50hz hasta los 200hz. 

Lo mando espero que con el permiso de Luciperro, autor de este circuito.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## lokillo (Nov 17, 2006)

el crossover para suwoofer lo han probado??

han creado el pcb??


----------



## AndyMetal (Abr 15, 2009)

El pot1a, 1b, 1c y 1d para que son? el que dice tono grave crei que era para regular la frecuencia de corte, pero esos 4 potes me confunden


----------



## miguel0123 (Ene 24, 2010)

zdrake ese crossover lo puedo utilizar con un amplificador de 100watt con bocina a 8ohmio
espero tu repuesta


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

hola muchachos aqui le dejo un modelo de subwoofer que diseñe pueden simularlo en circuit maker. a mi me sono muy bien, tiene una respuesta en frecuencia muy plana espero les sea de ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2010)

roberto caldero dijo:


> hola muchachos aqui le dejo un modelo de subwoofer que diseñe pueden simularlo en circuit maker. a mi me sono muy bien, tiene una respuesta en frecuencia muy plana espero les sea de ayuda.



Si pretendes que le sea de utilidad a alguien es mejor que subas una IMAGEN del circuito y no un archivo de circuit maker, ya que muy pocos utilizan ese software y menos aún saben para que sirve.


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

listo ya les subo la imagen 

alli esta la imagen y mil disculpas


----------



## jose amin (Ago 19, 2011)

roberto caldero dijo:


> listo ya les subo la imagen
> 
> alli esta la imagen y mil disculpas



Oe prix!!! me puedes explicar que es esa fuente senoidal de 80 Hz???? a a a a si puedes.... a donde conecto mi carga????


----------

